# Reversing the head on my trolling motor



## Andy Taylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a Minn Kota Endura 55, transom mount, I bought last season. I want to reverse the head on it and use it on the front of my square front jon boat. Will it work with this newer model? I'm a little nervous about doing it. Does anyone have any advice for me before I attempt it? Thanks.


----------



## JMichael (Jun 4, 2012)

I've converted a few different TM's to do exactly what you are talking about. They've all be a little different in one way or another but none of them were difficult to reverse. IMO it's pretty obvious what you have to do once you take the top cover off. If you still can't tell what needs to be done once you remove the cover, take some close up pics and post them and I'm sure someone will guide you through it.


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 4, 2012)

JMichael said:


> I've converted a few different TM's to do exactly what you are talking about. They've all be a little different in one way or another but none of them were difficult to reverse. IMO it's pretty obvious what you have to do once you take the top cover off. If you still can't tell what needs to be done once you remove the cover, take some close up pics and post them and I'm sure someone will guide you through it.




agreed! every one ive seen done there is bolt from the head through the shaft, take bolt out and rotate the head 180 degrees, and put the bolt back in and there ya have it, at least on the MK enduras ive seen switched..


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. Is there any wiring in there I have to deal with?


----------



## JMichael (Jun 5, 2012)

Well there will be wiring that runs from the speed switch to the motor so it's going to be running down the inside of the shaft. The only thing you should have to worry about is when you put the bolt back through the hole, don't pinch any of the wires while you push the bolt through.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks. Does it matter which way I turn the head? Clockwise or counter clockwise?


----------



## JMichael (Jun 5, 2012)

Not unless something with the wires inside prevents it from turning one way or the other, but I can't imagine that being an issue.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jun 5, 2012)

I wish I had found this site a few years ago! Loads of information. Not even my question, but thanks.


----------



## tincansailor (Jun 5, 2012)

I do not have a TM yet but will be needing to do this very thing when I do get one. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 5, 2012)

I was looking at my motor today, and I don't know which screws I need to take out. There's also a screw in the rear of head that looks like it must go into the shaft. Does that one come out? Does anyone with a Minn Kota Endura 55 have any idea? I just bought mine last season. Thanks


----------



## JMichael (Jun 5, 2012)

Take this link https://www.northlandmarine.com/MinnkotaTillerSteering.html
About half way down the page under the year 2011 select the "Endura C2 55".
That will bring up a drawing. Bolt and nut (items #51 and #52) should be all you have to take out in order to reverse your TM head. If you need to remove the top cover for any reason, remove the 6 screws labeled #53.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 6, 2012)

Mike, thanks very much !!

Guys, how do I post a picture? Thanks


----------



## nlester (Jun 8, 2012)

Great website - Thanks. 

I use a phillips screwdriver to gently thread a path through the wires before I reinsert the bolt. Just don't force any thing and it is easy.


----------



## JMichael (Jun 8, 2012)

Andy Taylor said:


> Mike, thanks very much !!
> 
> Guys, how do I post a picture? Thanks



You're welcome Andy glad I could help. Here's a link to a tutorial on how to post pics here. 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3664


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 13, 2012)

I finally reversed the head on my trolling motor today. It was much easier than I thought. I talked to a Minn Kota dealer near me, and he told me to remove the head to be on the safe side, which I did. It took me about 10 minutes.


----------



## nlester (Jun 14, 2012)

We all had the same feeling when we finally did it and most of us went through the same worry.


----------

